# Night sights for a CW9



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

I just got my CW9 and was told by the sales guy that Kahr now has a kit to install night sights on a CW9.
I started looking around the internet today and found out that the kit is only for newer models with a dimple inside of the slide. I have not contacted Kahr yet. Does anyone know if they will work on any CW9 or not???


----------



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

I answered my own question a few minutes ago. I found on Kahr's web site how to ID a new or old style slide. Mine is the new type with a small dimple on the left rear corner of the removed slide.
A photo is shown on the Kahr site. Night sights here we come.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice.......the CW9 is a fine gun! It is light accurate and very easy to conceal. It is on my side 90% of the time I am awake. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine!!!!

RCG


----------

